# Legend of Korra Sokka VS Bolin thread(Also A:TLA And A:LOK discussion)



## EthanObi (Sep 13, 2013)

With Less than 24 hours till Book 2...
*LET THE SOKKA VS BOLIN WAR COMMENCE!*

Team Bolin:
Post as many pictures of Bolin as you can!

Team Sokka:
Quote as many Sokka Jokes as you Can!

*Double Teaming IS ALLOWED!*

The side with the most DIFFERENT Posts Wins.


I'll Start.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2013)

1) No.
2) Please stop.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm hijacking this thread.
pls discus lok plox!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2013)

Can we delete the OP entirely and just make this a LOK discussion thread?

Anyway RIP LOK looks like Dexter syndrome but at a much more condensed rate. Have a strong beginning and then just fizzle into mediocrity and plot holes. By the fourth season the show will be entirely goofy gooby and it'll have a 97% match to Dexter.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Can't we just have a LOK thread?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 15, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Can't we just have a LOK thread?


 
Done.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 15, 2013)

Tbh, LoK is a lot weaker than AtLA. It's just that the original was enitrely memorable, whereas I have to force myself to watch LoK's newer episodes.


----------

